# Post pictures of you as a child!



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

I was such a cute toddler.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

There's a thread for childhood pictures here - http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/4879-childhood-pictures.html


----------

